# Cape May Inlet jetty



## mtnman2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone know whats going on at the jetty at Cape May inlet and with what this time of year? Looking to go there Saturday the 19th June.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

if you can get your hands on live bunker, that's the ticket. Lot's of shorts but fun fishin.


----------

